# Windows 10 OEM oder Retail?



## Georgler (20. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am Überlegen, welche Version von Windows 10 ich mir holen sollte. Ich würde gerne die Pro-Variante holen, damit ich Funktions-Updates verschieben kann.

Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen der Version mit USB-Stick (wahrscheinlich Retail?) und einer OEM-Variante. Verwunderlich ist finde ich, dass hier der Preisunterschied relativ groß ist zwischen Windows 10 Pro OEM und Retail, denn bei der Home-Variante ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.

Gibt es irgendwelche Bedenken bei einer OEM-Variante?
Kann ich die OEM-Variante *beliebig oft* aktivieren (z.B. wenn ich den PC wechsel oder Teile des PCs gewechselt werden)? Ich hab da immer von einer Telefonaktivierung gehört, aber das Windows kann ich trotzdem beliebig oft aktivieren, oder?

Ich habe auch öfter gehört, dass dies nur in Deutschland so sein soll, wegen einem BHG-Urteil. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine OEM-Version kaufe, kann ich diese dann in Zukunft *immer* wiederaktivieren. Was wäre zum Beispiel, wenn sich die Rechtslage wieder ändert und man dann nur noch mit der Retail-Version mehrmals aktivieren kann? Oder geht das so nicht?

Gibt es also irgendwelche Nachteile beim Kauf einer OEM-Version?

Ich würde gerne von ebay-Käufen und ähnlichem absehen. Da habe ich diesen Test hier gesehen: https://www.heidoc.net/joomla/techn...fälschung-das-experiment?showall=&limitstart=

MfG
Georg


----------



## Ryle (20. September 2015)

Eine Retail kannst du beliebig oft aktivieren, eine OEM ist per Hardware ID ans Mainboard gebunden, sobald das gewechselt benötigst du ne neue Lizenz.
*Eine Windows 10 Lizenz selbst würde ich niemals in der OEM Version kaufen*, da sie nur unnötig teuer ist und keine Vorteile gegenüber eines Upgrades bietet. Also entweder holst du dir nen Windows 7 Pro Key für 10-20€ und machst das Upgrade auf Windows 10 Pro, oder eben die Win 10 Retail Version. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Georgler (20. September 2015)

Ich dachte das wäre in Deutschland gerade nicht so, weil Microsoft, Software nicht nur mit der Hardware verkaufen darf und somit die Software nicht hardwaregebunden sein darf?


----------



## the_swiss (20. September 2015)

Georgler schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre in Deutschland gerade nicht so, weil Microsoft, Software nicht nur mit der Hardware verkaufen darf und somit die Software nicht hardwaregebunden sein darf?



Ist auch so, Microsoft hat es aber (noch?!) nicht geschafft.


----------



## ziruam (20. September 2015)

Kauf dir doch einfach günstig Windows 7/8 Pro und benutz das kostenlose Upgrade auf Windows 10  da spart man was und hat genau das gleiche


----------



## XeT (20. September 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Ist auch so, Microsoft hat es aber (noch?!) nicht geschafft.



In Deutschland ist es Gesetzlich geregelt. Solange keine Gesetztes Änderung durchgeht ist die Bindung nicht zulässig. Habe 3 OEM'S von Windows 8.1 verbaut und keines ist irgendwo gebunden. Nicht mit dem Mainboard und sonst nirgends. 
Das maximale was passieren kann ist das man ein Anruf zur Aktivierung tätigen muss.

Das die OEM's gebunden sind,  ist richtig aber für den Fall Deutschland falsch.


----------



## Georgler (20. September 2015)

Wenn sich die Gesetzeslage ändert, wäre es dann theoretisch möglich, dass mein Windows plötzlich hardwaregebunden sein wird?

Und woher kommt der ziemlich große Preisunterschied zwischen Windows 10 Pro OEM und Windows 10 Pro Retail? Selbst im Einzelhandel ist dieser relativ groß.

Edit:
Mit einer OEM-Lizenz meine ich so eine: https://geizhals.de/microsoft-windows-10-pro-64bit-deutsch-pc-fqc-08922-a1288391.html (anscheinend DSP)


----------



## Deep Thought (21. September 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen der Vollversion/Retail und System Builder/OEM ist zum einen der Telefonsupport von Microsoft (falls du so was brauchst) und eine bunte Verpackung. Mehr nicht.
Du kannst beide bei einem Systemwechsel unbegrenzt weiter benutzen. Es gibt da faktisch keine Hardwarebindung.

Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du ein kostenloses Upgrade von Win7/8 aus machst. Da ist die Win 10 Lizenz an die Hardware gebunden. Kaufst du dir nach Ablauf der 12-monatigen Umtauschaktion ein neues Mainboard, musst du auch Win 10 neu kaufen.


----------



## the_swiss (21. September 2015)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen der Vollversion/Retail und System Builder/OEM ist zum einen der Telefonsupport von Microsoft (falls du so was brauchst) und eine bunte Verpackung. Mehr nicht.
> Du kannst beide bei einem Systemwechsel unbegrenzt weiter benutzen. Es gibt da faktisch keine Hardwarebindung.
> 
> Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du ein kostenloses Upgrade von Win7/8 aus machst. Da ist die Win 10 Lizenz an die Hardware gebunden. Kaufst du dir nach Ablauf der 12-monatigen Umtauschaktion ein neues Mainboard, musst du auch Win 10 neu kaufen.



Nur als Frage, könnte man da dann wieder Windows 7/8 installieren?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. September 2015)

Ja, das könntest Du.


----------

